# Tv guide online



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola! I like to know what's on and when. I watch so few shows on tv and the TV Guide Online really helps except for one thing . . . I cannot find the right line-up for my provider. I'm in Uruapan but it's not that simple. The landlady says it's called CVR Cablevision Regional, S.A. de C.V. but I can't find it. Does anyone know the magic words?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TV guide at TV Listings - Find Local TV Shows and Movie Schedules - Listings Grid | TVGuide.com


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Thanks for Playing*

LOL . . . been there, done that. But thanks anyway.


----------

